# Cool things to do with my new Olympus FL-36 Flash



## CanadianVitamin (Mar 17, 2008)

Craigslist is the best, I just picked up an Olympus FL-36 for $170 cash ...







*So now I have this great little device whats the first cool thing you would do with it ?*

Once I have a good handle on this flash I plan to get this ... 





http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/product.php?productid=16766&cat=274&page=1


----------

